# My Boogie is gone



## Leazie

On Wednesday about 4 pm Molly crossed over the Bridge. After a hard, hard weekend she had a good day on Tuesday. She let me put her on my lap on two different occasions (very rare for her) and she even got up on the cat tree to look out the window. She rapidly went down hill on Wednesday and it was just too cruel to make her go on.

Molly's nickname was Boogie for so long that she responded to it as much as her "real" name. She was my heart kitty and I miss her terribly. 

Run free over the Bridge sweet one. You won't have to fight to breathe and you won't have to worry about me catching you to give you treatments. You can be at peace now.

Mommy will love you forever.


----------



## Marcia

I am so sorry for your loss. Molly was a beautiful girl and looked alot like my Winnie that crossed the Bridge yesterday. I hope they will meet and be friends there! 
Our Missy is nicknamed Mouse because she doesn't meow, she squeeks and she is very small at 5 pounds. She responds to Mouse just like she does Missy. Boogie is a really cute nickname!! I know your heart hurts, and I am truly sorry...


----------



## orrymain

I'm so sorry for your loss of Molly. Hugs to you.


----------



## Arianwen

Total sympathy - you will meet again.


----------



## BigDaveyL

So sorry for your loss! 

She is in a better place now....


----------



## Nell

So sorry for your loss, Leazie


----------



## Leazie

Thank you all. I know that she was met by many beloved pets and that is a big comfort to me.


----------



## my5kitties

Oh Leazie, I am so sorry. I'm glad that Smokey was there to meet her as she crossed over. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## dlowan

So sorry to hear of Molly's death. It's always so hard, isn't it.....never gets any easier.

It seems you still have a number off her friends to look after you.

How are they going?


----------



## britishvixen21

Really sorry for your loss.


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry about Boogie. It sounds like you were able to share a last good day together before she passed.


----------



## marie73

I'm so sorry, Leazie. The Bridge has another beautiful, gentle kitty.


----------



## Leazie

The other kitties seem to be doing ok. Molly kept to herself quite a bit so I don't think they miss her as much as they would if one of the pack were to go.

There are too many of our furry friends to meet her as she crossed over. I've lost 4 over the past 2 years and it just gets harder and harder (as you all know because each of you has felt loss also).


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Oh Leazie my heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry.

Molly had a fantastic home with you and lots of love and care. 
May the happy memories help heal the hurt in your heart at her passing. 
Molly sure was a beautiful cat.


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll

I am very sorry for your loss. I always start to tear up a little bit when I read these posts because it makes me think of the pets I have lost in the past.


----------



## razzle

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel. I lost my heart kitty in July

Kathy


----------



## Carmel

I'm so sorry for your loss. She had a great life with you.


----------



## Jetlaya67

I am sorry about your loss. It is hard losing a beloved pet.


----------



## Susan

My thoughts are with you at this difficult time, Leazie. Run free little Molly.

_"What we have once enjoyed we can never lose. All that we love deeply becomes a part of us."_ _Helen Keller_


----------

